# Had some shooting fun today



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Put a hooded NM rear sight on my 308 rifle the other day, . . . and well, . . . day before yesterday, . . . took it out to the 1000 inch range, . . . could not get anything to cooperate, . . . quit, . . . came in, . . . put everything away.

Today, . . . 53 deg and breezy under a beautiful sun shine (mostly) decided to go back.

Put up white butcher paper about 4 ft square, . . . because I didn't have a clue where this thing would shoot after the debacle the other day.

Stuck a little dirty bird 9 inch target in the middle.

Started at 100 yds, . . . rear sight all the way to the bottom, . . . centered as best I knew left to right.

First three rounds not only cut paper, . . . but was a 10, a 9, . . . and the 8 at the top of the target.

Woo-hoo..............

Took her back to the 200 yd table, . . . put the rest of em in there as you see em, . . . not one had to break butcher paper off the target.

All done with open sights, . . . 75 yr old eyes, . . . no glasses, . . . and yeah, . . . Thanksgiving is already good this year.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice shootin' deadeye!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Excellent shooting sir. Any pics of the rifle?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Excellent shooting sir. Any pics of the rifle?


I actually don't have a good pic of it since I put it in a walnut stock again, . . .

Springfield M1A, . . . just like my M14 from 'Nam, . . .

But this is one just like it (even if mine shoots better, . . . lol).

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice shooting Dwight!

That is certainly "minute of deer" with opens at 200! 

Those Garand type sights are by far the best of any service rifle.

P.S. not sure what you were shooting out of it, mine loves UMC 150gr FMJ, or try some M118


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Not bad for an old man Dwight LOL


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Fancy shooting on that Sir. Great job. Hope you and yours have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice shooting!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good on YOU! Thanks for sharing Brother.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nothing like dispensing some Freedom Seeds on a sunny day!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome shooting sir. There ain't nothing wrong with your eyesight. :snipe:


----------

